# My Mp2801



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

I just got my O&W mp2801. Lovely watch. I really love it

I was curious about one thing though. Nowhere in the watch - front or back- is the name of O&W engraved. Isn't it unuausal for a watchmaker not to put his name on a watch? Is there any other example of this?

Ujjwal


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Ujjwal, firstly congratulations on your new purchase  the MP was originally designed for the British Military so I'm sure this could have something to do with the lack of manufacturers mark.


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Thanks

So would that mean that military watches would have no markings? So 40 years later, say, someone is trying to identify the watch. How does he do it?

Mind you...I quite like the understated design of ther watch. Merely curious


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I never opened mine up, so there might be some mark on the inside. As for trying to identify the watch in years to come, I'm sure the design would be registered by O&W somewhere


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Hi Ujjwal, firstly congratulations on your new purchase  the MP was originally designed for the British Military so I'm sure this could have something to do with the lack of manufacturers mark.


It`s a good theory Phil but doesn`t explain why every other watch I`ve seen which was issued to the British Military has the manufacturers logo on the dial :blink:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Could just be down to O&W :blink:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

O&W as well as two or three other companies seem to be making these watches. They are all similar, Swiss manual/auto movements, some do/don't have a circle T, some do/don't have an arrow, some do/don't have an "MP" and the same goes for the date. The case backs may or may not have military style markings on them. The cases look pretty much the same. As I understand it, this spec was never adopted by the military, which makes it interesting that there are so many of them now. Enjoy your new mystery watch. 

Later,

William


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

William_Wilson said:


> O&W as well as two or three other companies seem to be making these watches. They are all similar, Swiss manual/auto movements, some do/don't have a circle T, some do/don't have an arrow, some do/don't have an "MP" and the same goes for the date. The case backs may or may not have military style markings on them. The cases look pretty much the same. As I understand it, this spec was never adopted by the military, which makes it interesting that there are so many of them now. Enjoy your new mystery watch.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Well , that surely is strange.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

But there's only O&W, that's all you need to remember


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

As far as I know the MP is a military-like watch, not a military one. The numbers on the case back are just to give it a military air. I haven't seen any claims that it is actually military - people just sort of assume it is.

I have had two (or is it three?) MPs and have liked them all. There are no markings inside either BTW - I have frequently had them apart as they make a great base for a mod. They also have a plastic movement spacer. I see it as an entry-level, good value Swiss movement watch with an attractive mil design. They certainly perform well at the price point.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

quoll said:


> As far as I know the MP is a military-like watch, not a military one. The numbers on the case back are just to give it a military air. I haven't seen any claims that it is actually military - people just sort of assume it is.
> 
> I have had two (or is it three?) MPs and have liked them all. There are no markings inside either BTW - I have frequently had them apart as they make a great base for a mod. They also have a plastic movement spacer. I see it as an entry-level, good value Swiss movement watch with an attractive mil design. They certainly perform well at the price point.


I would agree with that.


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

Sorry, but none of the above still explains why O&W would not put their name to a watch they make - and by common consent it is indeed a good watch.

After all, alpha, which is probably an apology for a good watch ( in my books anyway) proudly put their name to their product ( Dont flame me on this comment - ye all who love alpha)

May be, its just a quirk on O&W part

Ujjwal


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

ujjwaldey said:


> Sorry, but none of the above still explains why O&W would not put their name to a watch they make - and by common consent it is indeed a good watch.
> 
> After all, alpha, which is probably an apology for a good watch ( in my books anyway) proudly put their name to their product ( Dont flame me on this comment - ye all who love alpha)
> 
> ...


Ok, of the many variants I mentioned, here is one (forum policy prevents more detail as to the origin).










Later,

William


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

ujjwaldey said:


> Sorry, but none of the above still explains why O&W would not put their name to a watch they make - and by common consent it is indeed a good watch.
> 
> After all, alpha, which is probably an apology for a good watch ( in my books anyway) proudly put their name to their product ( Dont flame me on this comment - ye all who love alpha)
> 
> ...


I'm sure there was a thread on the forum about a year or so ago about someone who bought an O&W which didn't have the logo from a certain seller in America, something to do with a faulty batch of dials, ended up sending it back for a replacement with the correct dial, if I remember correctly.


----------

